# Lightweight and well vented full face helmet



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi. Im looking at a full face helmet for all mountain / single track riding. 
I want a well vented helmet, because i pedal up as well, and of course want it as light as possible.
Practical things like removable padding and so on is also good.
If the helmet is too heavy and warm, im afraid I wont use it as much as I should, and rather use my well vented XC helmet...
Any advice?

The first helmet that I found was the Urge Archi-Enduro helmet, but after i found out that the front "arch" at the mouth guard was just foam I became skeptical.







After some research, I now have found a couple of helmets I would like some feedback on. 
The following:
The Urge Down-O-Matic Helmet:








The 661 Evo Carbon








The Giro Cipher:








All help appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

In all honesty, any one of those helmets will cook your head on a climb. What I like to do is climb with my XC helmet on and my fully strapped to my pack. But if that's a bit impractical for you, do check out Kali protectives. I use the Kali Avatar and it's super light weight, has great ventilation (as good as one can get with a fully) and great protection.

http://kaliprotectives.com/bike/avatar

I believe it weighs in around 800-900 grams.


----------



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I bought a 661 evo for my brother as a Christmas gift. I put it on for a second. Its very light for a full face. No riding in it yet. Still snowed over here in Michigan.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, guys. 
I will check out the Kali Avatar. It seems light, but it seems less vented than the Cipher?
Im currently leaning most towards the Cipher and the Avatar 2.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Judging by your choices, you seem to be looking at a certain price range, Have you checked out the TLD D2? that is comparable to prices of the choices you listed. I'd recommend the TLD D3, as it is lighter and more ventilated, but starting at $375 for the composite mode. Troy Lee Designs® | Bicycle Helmets


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't really say on the ventilation of the Kali compared to the Cipher but from what I can see int eh pics of the Cipher they seem to have pretty close to the same ventilation. Another thing I will say about the Avatar is that your ears aren't smashed flat against your head like in so many helmets and it makes for a much cooler ride. Also if you are willing to spring for the Avatar 2 by all means go for it! The foam tech they have is incredible. I love how it transfers the energy of the impact around your head.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I ended up with a Down O Matic, but haven't had a chance to try it in the heat.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Any thoughts on the POC Cortex flow?









Fra iPhone


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mykle said:


> Any thoughts on the POC Cortex flow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you're pedaling up, stay away, it's not well ventilated at all and runs hotter than other FF helmets. I have the Carbon version with MIPS and I love the fit, but I only use it for bike park/lift riding. I'd say it's too hot if you aren't moving fast.
As I said I have the DownOMatic for my XC riding, it's pretty light and it seems like it will be well ventilated.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you. Very good input. Will stay clear of it then. Still the Avatar 2 on top.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a Giro Remedy and a Specialized Deviant II. The Deviant has a lot more cutouts on top for heat to escape. I have no problem wearing it year round for trail riding in the SE US. Overheating has only been a problem for me if I'm wearing too much upper body armor and it is too hot/humid. I've looked into both of the POC helmets, supposedly the Flow breathes better than the DH. But looking at the vents compared to my Deviant I'm not sure it'd work for me on hotter days. I'm intrigued by the new Met Parachute coming out in the spring.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

The met parachute is very well vented, but looks awfull in my opinion... Maybe im shallow 


Fra iPhone


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Have you seen the 2014 version? Looks a lot better than the older one.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I used full face helmets for a long time for XC and it just does not work...its just too hot....believe me Ive tried....go and get a 1/2 helmet and it will be MUCH cooler...trust me.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Dresdenlock said:


> I used full face helmets for a long time for XC and it just does not work...its just too hot....believe me Ive tried....go and get a 1/2 helmet and it will be MUCH cooler...trust me.


Until you land on your face and end up in the ER.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

The 2014 parachute looks very good. When will it be out and what will it cost?


Fra iPhone


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

mykle said:


> The 2014 parachute looks very good. When will it be out and what will it cost?
> 
> Fra iPhone


April, and about 190 Euros (!!!)


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Until you land on your face and end up in the ER.


I use to think and say the exact same thing....full face helmets are just way too hot for xc..but try it and see.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Im going to try it out by buying a used helmet. Can anyone confirm that this is a kali avatar 2 and not 1? Seller wasnt sure as it had no labels that indicated the model. Good price at 105 usd.
















Fra iPhone


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

last one

Fra iPhone


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

There are only so many color schemes, get on there website and check.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Dresdenlock said:


> I use to think and say the exact same thing....full face helmets are just way too hot for xc..but try it and see.


Well having landed on my face and going to the ER, I have a little more incentive to deal with the heat. When I run my finger along the top of my eye socket I can still feel a bump, an inch lower and it could have taken my eye.
Not taking that chance again. 
I'm the first to say, I'd love to try a MET Parachute, but I have to see that thing destroyed on video first before I trust it. Sort of like the Santa Cruz Carbon beating video.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> There are only so many color schemes, get on there website and check.


The schemes on their page was different, but it was the avatar 2. Asked them, and it was the 2012 model. Just bought it, and might try the parachute in a while when the price drops. It's overpriced in my opinion.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Could just add a pic of the 2014 Met Parachute. Sure looks like everything i want.
Seems like the chin guard is a 3D printed prototype though. Wonder what materials they will use...


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

mykle said:


> View attachment 859645
> Could just add a pic of the 2014 Met Parachute. Sure looks like everything i want.
> Seems like the chin guard is a 3D printed prototype though. Wonder what materials they will use...


I sent them an email asking what kind of testing they did on the chin bar. If they respond I'll share it. It may be the angle of the pictures I've seen, but the chin bar seems to angle too far downward. Hopefully some reviews will be out soon.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

mykle said:


> Im going to try it out by buying a used helmet. Can anyone confirm that this is a kali avatar 2 and not 1? Seller wasnt sure as it had no labels that indicated the model. Good price at 105 usd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like an AVATAR 2


----------

